# Montreal 4 Intelligence Company (4 Int Coy) Contact Info?



## uberdave (5 Mar 2011)

I want to give in my application but I can't find the unit!

Does anyone know anything about the Montreal based reserve intelligence unit? I have searched the web for as much info as possible but have come up with very little. I have managed to obtain info from other intelligence units in Halifax & Toronto, but I am still waiting on replies from their recruiters to see if they can direct me. In the meantime I thought I'd ask here. Does anyone happen to know where Montreal's "4 Intelligence Company" (4 Int Coy) is located? I am looking for an address, contact details, info, etc. I am very curious. I have a lot of questions, and am very interested in becoming a reserve intelligence operator! if I can't find out this week I'll go to the head regular force recruitment center here in Montreal to see if they can help. I put the unit in on my online application but I haven't sent it yet because I can't find the unit. I really want to get in, even if I have to wait a year or two. If its location is not allowed to be said in the open, please PM me.   

This is all I found (website link goes no where)
4 Intelligence Company (4 Int Coy)
Unit WebsiteForce: Reserve Force
Area: Land Force Quebec Area
Brigade: LFQA
Formation: LFQA
Home: Montreal, Quebec
Specialty: Intelligence

I also found http://www.2intcoy.org/recruit1.shtm


----------



## ModlrMike (5 Mar 2011)

You can call 514-252-2777 (CFB Longue-Pointe), select the option to speak to an operator and ask them to give you 4 INT recruiting extension.


----------

